# Você gosta de esportes?



## KLAR08

Oi!

Eu queiro falar antes de fazer a pergunta que eu sou novo neste fórum. Estudo português há já certo tempo mas ainda não tenho um nível muito alto.

Eu ouvi recentemente numa conversá sobre as atividades cotidianas a siguinte frase:

Você gosta *de* esportes?

Provávelmente eu faria a pergunta de outra maneira por minha língua mãe, mas acho que a pergunta teria que ser:

Você gosta _dos_ esportes?

Mas agora estou confuso. Podem me ajudar por favor?

Meu problema é esse "de" antes de "esportes". Por que se usa alí? só porque é em geral?

Espero seus comentários. Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

É uma preposição que usamos para os desportos / esportes em geral.
É como perguntar a alguém:
Gosta *de* danças? Gosta *de* canções? Geral.
Gosta *das* danças de salão? Gosta *das* canções brasileiras? Específico.
Se usarmos "dos / das" então estamos a seleccionar alguns esportes, mas temos de os indicar, ou então, já foram indicados anteriormente no diálogo.


----------



## KLAR08

Perfeito! Mais claro não pode estar!

Só para verificar se entendi:

Você gosta de crianças? - Aquí estou perguntando se a outra pessoa gosta das crianças em geral.

Você gosta das crianças? - Neste caso quer perguntar à pessoa se ela gosta específicamente das crianças que ambos conhecem, correto?


----------



## patriota

Gostar de/ do
gostar de ou gostar do/da
GOSTAR +DE ou DO/DA/DOS/DAS


----------



## elroy

Hola KLAR:

No hablo portugués, pero sí sé que el portugués permite el “artículo cero”, es decir la falta de un artículo, en varios casos en los cuales el mismo no sería correcto al menos en los más hablados entre los demás idiomas romances: el español, el francés y el italiano. No sé cómo es en los otros, pero lo más probable es que sea una característica particular del portugués, o que como mucho la comparta con pocos otros idiomas romances. De todas formas, siendo el español tu idioma nativo, no es de extrañar que te causara algo de perplejidad la frase que escuchaste, ya que en español no se diría _¿Te gustan deportes?_ sin artículo, sino que al tratarse de una clase o categoría general, hay que usar el artículo definido. Para darte otro ejemplo del mismo fenómeno: en portugués creo que es correcto decir, hablando de la clase general de leones, _Leões são mamíferos_ (que me corrijan los lusófonos si me equivoco), mientras que en español es obligatorio el artículo definido: _Los leones son mamíferos_.


----------



## pfaa09

elroy said:


> en portugués creo que es correcto decir, hablando de la clase general de leones, _Leões são mamíferos_ (que me corrijan los lusófonos si me equivoco), mientras que en español es obligatorio el artículo definido: _Los leones son mamíferos_.


Embora possível, a mim soa-me estranho (sem o artigo).
A maioria dos nativos usaria o artigo.


----------



## KLAR08

pfaa09 said:


> Embora possível, a mim soa-me estranho (sem o artigo).
> A maioria dos nativos usaria o artigo.


Estou totalmente de acordo porque minha professora de português sempre disse para a gente uma sentença bem engraçada;

*Os* dentistas são uns malditos. (E não falava de certos dentistas específicos, senão em geral)

Porque ela nunca gostou de ir para o dentista. Também falava outras coisas com as quais usava o artigo mesmo se era algo em geral e ela é nativa.


----------



## elroy

No digo que en portugués el artículo definido _no_ se use, como en español, para referirse a clases o categorías generales. Ni pretendo saber en qué contextos resulta idiomático, y en cuáles no, eliminar el artículo (ya digo que no hablo portugués, y evidentemente mi ejemplo no era idiomático al menos en el portugués de Portugal). El chiste es que en portugués la eliminación del artículo _sí se permite_ en determinados casos en que en español nunca se permitiría, entonces lo que te quería transmitir, KLAR, es que no hay por qué sorprenderte si lees o escuchas la construcción sin artículo usada por un nativo, el cual desde luego la habría usado de manera idiomática.

Véase este artículo académico, y en particular los ejemplos (2) y (3). Puede ser que el fenómeno esté más extendido en el portugués brasileño que en el   europeo.


----------



## Vanda

Atualmente temos preferido usar 'de '  quando referimos a alguma coisa em geral, como no seu exemplo: gosto de esportes (em geral), gosto de basquete, de vôlei...
Gosto de futebol.  Mas, gosto do futebol do Messi (especifiquei qual futebol estou me referindo).

Na frase do elroy (sumido, bom te ver por aqui), diríamos 'Os leões são mamíferos', como bem disse pfaa.
As nuances de usar ou não o artigo, acho eu, são de uso praticamente automático; os nativos vão usar ou não sem pensar no porquê, ou por uma gramática internalizada.
Uso do artigo. Exemplos do uso do artigo - Mundo Educação
Professor de português dá dica sobre quando usar (ou não) os artigos | Exame


----------



## elroy

Obrigado, Vandinha!

¿Qué dices de los ejemplos del artículo académico que puse?

_Tigres comem carne.
Tigres são comuns nesta região do mundo._

Según el artículo esas dos frases están bien en portugués brasileño.


Vanda said:


> As nuances de usar ou não o artigo, acho eu, são de uso praticamente automático; os nativos vão usar ou não sem pensar no porquê, ou por uma gramática internalizada.


 ¡Cierto! Si vosotros los nativos pudierais reflejar en vuestro uso y extrapolar reglas o tendencias, eso nos serviría a los no nativos.  Por ejemplo, si no te gusta la falta del artículo en la frase de los leones pero sí en las de los tigres, ¿puedes identificar la razón?


----------



## Vanda

Sem olhar de novo os exemplos do artigo, acho que estão se referindo a títulos de reportagem, que será outra história. Vou conferir.
Ah, bem, o que você mandou. Vamos ver, aquele exemplo dos tigres, lá, parecem tirado de algum estudo, coisa assim, porque, na fala, vamos automaticamente dizer ''os tigres'' são selvagens, os tigres comem carne, etc. Vou deixar para nossos ''linguistas de plantão'' lembrarem/explicarem a razão desse uso dos artigos.


----------



## elroy

Bueno, el artículo dice que también son posibles las versiones _con_ el artículo (mientras que en español, son las _únicas_ posibles). Para ti, las versiones sin artículo son _imposibles_, o solo _poco probables_ o _poco idiomáticas_? Te pongo las frases aquí para que las evalúes con más facilidad:

_Tigres comem carne.
Os tigres comem carne.
Tigres são comuns nesta região do mundo. 
Os tigres são comuns nesta região do mundo. _


----------



## S.V.

Ah, podrían encontrar algunos ejemplos con algo como "vinhos são" -"os vinhos são" site:twitter.com en un buscador.


----------



## Guigo

O livro, muito popular na década de 1990, "_Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus_", de John Gray, na edição brasileira foi lançado como: "Homens São de Marte, Mulheres São de Vênus". Não houve qualquer rebuliço então.

As edições em língua espanhola, que pesquisei, são sempre: "Los hombres son de Marte, las mujeres son de Venus".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ficando à espera dos nativos que decerto responderão à pergunta, posso dizer entretanto que até na minha (e noutras) língua(s) seriam possiveis as frases seguintes:
Tigres e leões comem carne enquanto cabras e ovelhas comem erva.
_Tigres y leones comen carne mientras que cabras y ovejas comen hierba_
_Tigri e leoni mangiano (della) carne mentre capre e pecore mangiano (dell')erba
(Les) tigres et (les) lions mangent de la viande tandis que (les) chèvres et (les) brebis mangent de l'herbe._


----------



## elroy

No sé si es una particularidad del italiano. La frase española y la francesa me suenan fatal.


----------



## Olaszinhok

elroy said:


> No sé si es una particularidad del italiano. La frase española y la francesa me suenan fatal.


A mí no, mira he puesto los paréntesis con los articúlos en francés. A ver qué dicen los nativos. Hay que aclarar que incluso en italiano en esa oración podrían usarse los artículos.


----------



## elroy

Me suenan fatal sin artículos. A ver qué nos dirán los nativos del castellano y del francés (si es que se pronuncian).


Olaszinhok said:


> incluso en italiano en esa oración podrían usarse los artículos.


 Claro, en todos los cuatro idiomas los artículos son correctos. La pregunta es cuáles permiten que se quiten. Siempre pensé que el portugués era el único.


----------



## Olaszinhok

elroy said:


> No sé si es una particularidad del italiano. La frase española y la francesa me suenan fatal


¿Esto cómo te suena?  Lo he sacado de una página en Internet:

_Ces croisements ne peuvent se produire qu'en captivité car *tigres et lions* ne se rencontrent que très peu dans la nature

Investigadores han revelado que* leones y tigres* están naciendo con deformidades dolorosas causadas por la endogamia..._

Lo repito otra vez, a lo mejor lo que quiero decir no está bastante claro: mis ejemplos sólo se  podrían emplear en un contexto limitado, pero sí que son posibles.


----------



## Nanon

Posso confirmar que os exemplos do @Olaszinhok são perfeitamente corretos e idiomáticos. Pertencem a um registo cuidado, literário ou jornalístico, que eu não usaria espontaneamente na fala do dia-a-dia (apesar da minha fala do dia-a-dia ser bastante cuidada ).

A ausência de artigos em grupos nominais coordenados (_et, ou, ni_) no plural denota que o conjunto formado pelos _leões e tigres _é unido ou possui características comuns (no exemplo: comem carne, não se juntam em condições naturais...)

O que não é possível em francês são estruturas sem artigo com um único elemento, do tipo: _Chatices acontecem → Les emmerdements, ça arrive ._


----------



## elroy

Nanon said:


> O que não é possível em francês são estruturas sem artigo com um único elemento


 Me cuentan que es lo mismo en italiano. No sé cómo es en castellano -- en el ejemplo de @Olaszinhok no me parece que se trate de los leones y los tigres como clases o categorías generales.

Sea como fuere, supongo que se trata de un uso bien particular, que solo está permitido cuando hay más de un elemento. Me recuerda la construcción inglesa _Mother and child are both doing well_, que es correcta, mientras que _Mother is doing well _y_ Child is doing well _no lo son (a no ser que _Mother_ se esté usando como nombre). 

Con lo cual sigo opinando que estamos ante una particularidad significativa del portugués, ya que el portugués permite la falta del artículo definido cuando se trata de un solo elemento tratado como clase o categoría general.

Véanse los ejemplos que puse arriba:

_Tigres comem carne. 
Tigres são comuns nesta região do mundo. _

Según el artículo la construcción no funciona en castellano:

_Tigres comen carne.  
Tigres son comunes en esta parte del mundo.  _

Supongo que en francés y en italiano tampoco (pido confirmación o corrección por favor):

_Tigri mangiano carne. 
Tigri sono comuni in questa parte del mondo. 

Tigres mangent de la viande. 
Tigres sont communs dans cette région du monde.  _


----------



## Olaszinhok

elroy said:


> Supongo que en francés y en italiano tampoco (pido confirmación o corrección por favor):
> 
> _Tigri mangiano carne.
> Tigri sono comuni in questa parte del mondo.
> 
> Tigres mangent de la viande.
> Tigres sont communs dans cette région du monde. _


Sí, claro, como ya comentó Nanon en su excelente mensaje ni en francés ni en italiano y tampoco en castellano y catalán serían aceptables oraciones sin artículo, empleando un solo elemento. Por lo tanto, se escribiría:
_Les tigres mangent de la viande
Los trigres comen carne
Els tigres mengen carn
Le tigri mangiano (la/della) carne_ (nótese que el sustantivo_ tigre_ es femenino en italiano a diferencia de los otros idiomas romances).
Es cierto, sin embargo, que hay casos en los que se puede utilizar el articúlo cero, en particular en oraciones negativas, tanto en italiano como en español, tal como muestran los siguientes ejemplos:
_Quest'anno non ho ricevuto (dei) regali
Non mi piace mangiare (i) gamberetti
Non ho occhiali
No he recibido noticias
No me gusta comer insectos.
Je n'ai pas de lunettes
Il n'a pas d'amis._

Además, cabe recordar que hay otros ejemplos en los que es posible omitir el artículo en italiano, me ciño a esta frase:
_han acquistato casa_ (se trata de una expresión idiomática), en francés se usaría el artículo indefinido: _Ils ont acheté une maison._

Con respecto a las oraciones que escribí en mi mensaje anterior, tengo que decir otra vez  que no son incorrectas en absoluto  y además son muy idiomáticas en su propio contexto.


----------



## Nanon

elroy said:


> _Tigres mangent de la viande.
> Tigres sont communs dans cette région du monde. _


O @elroy está certíssimo.  

Faltou-nous o romeno . Como não sou competente, uso a tradução automática.
_Tigres e leões → Tigri și lei 
Tigres e leões comem carne  →  Tigrii și leii _(com o artigo posposto) _mănâncă carne_



Vanda said:


> Sem olhar de novo os exemplos do artigo, acho que estão se referindo a títulos de reportagem, que será outra história. Vou conferir.


Mas essa "outra" história também é interessante. É frequente os títulos de artigos e reportagens omitirem artigos:
Holanda: Tigres escapan de santuario y población cercana teme ataques
Tigres que fugiram no norte da Holanda já foram capturados


----------



## patriota

Esperem só até que os participantes desta discussão descubram que, na linguagem coloquial do Brasil, usamos também o singular em declarações como "_Tigre come carne_", "_Brasileiro é tudo igual_", "_iPhone custa muito caro_" etc.


----------



## Olaszinhok

patriota said:


> _Tigre come carne_", "_Brasileiro é tudo igual_", "_iPhone custa muito caro_" etc.


Não sei exatamente por quê, provavelmente pela falta de artigos, mas costumo asociar esses exemplos com uma linguagem primordial, do tipo _Eu, Tarzan, Você, Jane  _Às vezes acontece-me o mesmo com as línguas eslavas ou, melhor dito, no caso dos eslavos falarem outros idiomas.


----------



## S.V.

patriota said:


> Esperem só


  Havia também algumas reações neste tópico: Religión es malo (Sólo Español). Feliz 2021, também.


----------



## Ari RT

Ajuda se pensarmos em determinante em lugar de pensar em artigo?
_Quest'anno non ho ricevuto (dei) regali.
Anno_ vem determinado por _questo_ e é preciso que se esclareça de que ano estamos falando. _Regali_ vem indeterminado e não faz falta determinar, está claro que nenhum, que não há o que determinar.
Leão e Virgem são constelações do zodíaco. Não faz falta determinar, são nomes próprios, unívocos.
As constelações de Leão e Virgem são próximas. Necessário determinar em todas as línguas latinas, ainda que...  creio que não houvesse determinantes em latim. Diríamos algo como "Leão e Virgem constelações perto".
Três tigres tristes comeram o trigo. O numeral dispensa de especificação. Se eu colocasse um artigo, teria que enumerar quais três.
Tigres e leões (individualmente não determinados) comem carne e não trigo. Os tigres (todos) comem carne. Menos os tigres tristes. Os tigres tristes comem trigo. Agora foi necessário determinar quais tigres comem trigo (e talvez por isso entristeçam) para separá-los dos demais.
Talvez estejamos diante de um caso raro, no qual o critério semântico se sobrepõe ao gramatical.

(( Casa é um substantivo de comportamento "peculiar" tanto em Inglês como nas línguas latinas, especialmente quanto ao uso do determinante pronome possessivo. _"She is leaving home" _e sabemos que se trata da casa/lar dela, o brasileiro vai "lá em casa" e se sabe que é a minha casa, em Espanhol "_vete a casa, hijo"_ e a criança vai direitinho para casa (dela). Sem determinante nenhum. Já o francês vai _"chez moi" _ou a_ "ma maison"_, o catalão a _"casa meva"_, em italiano convido _"vieni a casa mia"_, em Espanhol _"invito a mi casa",_ tudo sem artigo mas com determinante pronome possessivo. ))


----------

